# Only female shrimp disappearing?



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So I got 10 cherry shrimps and all but 1 female and 4 males survived. 
My amonia, nitrites and nitrates are good (that's all I can test for)

I have 3 baby white cloud minnows
7 dwarf livebearers (only 2 are adults)
I had 12 shrimp, but now only 6.

In a 5.5 gallon lightly planted tank. 

FYI, this is not the minnows regular home. They are just there temporarily.

At first I thought they were molting, but then I found the meaty part next day 

I also have driftwood and java moss for them to hide. The only female is saddled and everyone seems to be getting along well.

Any ideas???


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you may be losing them during their molts to the least live bearers, if the shrimp can't find hiding space.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I have lots of hiding places, but the livebearers can get into them all too I think. I have some driftwood with java moss, a few fake and real plants plus other decor.

Do you have any suggestions other then that for them to hide in? Seems all the males are fine and one saddled female is left.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually found a couple more males when I changed the water last night.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

you should really test gh kh as well for shrimps, mine kept dying until i started monitor that.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

They all seem fine now. But i think what i'll do is get some sea shells and then take the water down to my lfs for testing.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

thats pretty strange for only one sex to start dissappearing


----------

